# 210 Rs Refrigerator



## Lobo1999 (May 25, 2010)

Just picked up a new 210 RS about a month ago, our first TT. Getting ready to head out this weekend for our second trip, so turned on the propane and flipped on the frig to get it cooled down before we leave. The "check" light has come on and the frig is not cooling down. Propane tanks are full and batteries have full charge. Any suggestions?


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

First double check the propane valves, make sure they are open. Second light one of your burners on the stove to make sure your propane is flowing properly. Then try turning your frig on again, some times it&#146;ll take two or three times before it lights up.

P.S. Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

X2. You may need to get the air out of the lines.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

I had an issue where it would only run on electric because the trailer was not leveled properly front to back. But my guess would be like others, lines not charged, light the burners and make sure you have gas flow.


----------



## Lobo1999 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your quick replies. This one was a newbie mistake. I assumed my batteries had an adequete charge, which they didn't. Didn't realize how fast the batteries will drain. Purchased a charger a couple weeks back, but neglected to acutally charge the batteries. Lesson learned (have learned a lot of valuable lessons this past month)!


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Glad you found the issue. You might want to get a $5 disconnect from Wal-mart as the gas sensor and radio will drain your battery in no-time... I also added a 5W solar charger to keep the battery tuned-up... it works great...

I can't take credit for these ideas... things I have learned a lot from this board....

Happy Camping


----------

